# What do yall think of my BTB anchor ball setup



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Been getting ready to fish BTB for a while and this is one of my last thing I needed and am kind of proud of how good it came out.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## Fishing_for_Food (Feb 10, 2006)

yeah...what exactly is that thing


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

It is a anchor float/marker with quick release and shock absorbing bungee for fishing out of a kayak past the breakers. When fishing past the breakers anchored in a kayak (all from what I have been told) you need first a shock absorbing bungee to help with the waves pulling you against the anchor and not flipping you out, second you need the ball and quick release to unhook from anchor when a fish is hooked up, so obviously the ball is so I can find my anchor once the fish gives me a sleigh ride and I want to reanchor. The anchor rope attaches to the shackle and the clip hooks to the kayak.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I see, that's a good idea. Question, why not just stay anchored when a fish hits?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

justletmein said:


> I see, that's a good idea. Question, why not just stay anchored when a fish hits?


You could easly get flipped with a 40" bull red or a 60" bull shark pulling on one side and a anchor pulling on the other. Will without a doubt get tangled up in the anchor rope every time if you was anchored fighting the fish and when you have a fish on you have to keep the rod pointed forward so the boat needs to be able to turn and point towards the fish. I'm sure that there are many other reasons that I havn't found out about yet but that is the main few.


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks Like It Would Work. I Need To Make Me One Of Them.i Would Like To See Some Other Anchor/line/float Riggings. If Ya Can, Please Post A Pic Of Yours.
Thanks In Advance.


----------



## fishbagger (Sep 27, 2004)

*Good Engineering*

Good job Justin.I like it especially the orange float.I could use one of those while I am out in the ocean at night.Thumbs Up!


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

looks great, got the bright paint and quick release for the anchor. where are you attachin on your yak and what kinda anchor.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

jhj415 said:


> looks great, got the bright paint and quick release for the anchor. where are you attachin on your yak and what kinda anchor.


I attach onto the yak with pad eyes that I have installed from one end to the other on both sides and my anchor is a 2.2lb bruce style.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Justindfish,,,,,you did good and it will work well.
Jdub


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

looks good


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I like it, should work good. If it does rubber band to much just shorten it. But looks like it will work good.


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Is that a toilet bowl float?


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

I just use a boat bumper or a styrofoam crab-trap marker ball on mine but yours is pretty sweet looking


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

TopPop said:


> Is that a toilet bowl float?


It's a crab trap float painted florescent orange.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Good for you, Justin! That's a good looking setup.

I fished BTB with Jolly Roger last October. If I remember correctly, one reason to disconnect from your anchor is so that the fish or shark will drag your kayak around and become tired faster. Then you bring it to the kayak, photo and release it. Again, if I remember correctly, it's better for the fish than fighting the rod and reel, and they are released in good health.


----------

